
South Asia: Unrestricted Conventional Warfare - smacktoward
https://smallwarsjournal.com/jrnl/art/south-asia-unrestricted-conventional-warfare
======
chewz
Seems like a naive piece of propagit to me.

So many empty statements as a result of droping some bombs on empty forrest.

------
todipa
One of the most interesting articles on warfare that I've read this year.

